# basic bacon cure/smoking thread??



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

is there a "sticky" somewhere or does anyone have a link or 2 (on this forum or other) for making bacon?  Sort of a bacon 101.  Just got a brining bucket and gonna try to do some bacon sometime in near future.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

so you want to do a wet equilibrium brine bacon right? Search for pops brine....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

Here ya go:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/ams/the-art-of-the-curing-brine.10199/


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

_"wet equilibrium brine bacon"_
ummmmmm, ok??????  never done bacon so not too sure.  basically want to take some pork belly, brine it, smoke it (cold or low heat).  That was sort of all I know (or think I know) about it.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

Check out the link I posted for you....pops explains it all...


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 14, 2019)

Here's another with some good info. 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 14, 2019)

This will explain the difference between a wet (brine) and a dry cure....

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dry-cure-vs-brine-cure.88770/


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2019)

doughboysigep said:


> is there a "sticky" somewhere or does anyone have a link or 2 (on this forum or other) for making bacon?  Sort of a bacon 101.  Just got a brining bucket and gonna try to do some bacon sometime in near future.


This is the forum area for bacon if that's what you're asking for .
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/bacon.2165/
Edit 
NM , I need to start wearing my glasses .


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

thanks guys.  will take a look.


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 14, 2019)

And to complicate matters more  , heres the "Hot Smoked Bacon" sub.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/hot-smoked-bacon.134/


----------



## bill ace 350 (Mar 14, 2019)

Pops brine is what you're looking for.


----------



## dernektambura (Mar 14, 2019)

and then there is another question....are you planing to fry that bacon afterwards or you planing to eat it "raw" as charcuterie..different consumption requires different way of  curing and aging...


----------



## doughboysigep (Mar 14, 2019)

Frying


----------

